# This is one frightening piece of info from WALMART US



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

scary......


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Hide, wally-world now sells high end Assault Rifles and Ammo....I am sure this is only in the USA!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i think walmart canada has like pellet /bb guns and air soft, but still, doesnt it seem sketchy to be able to buy an assault rifle there yikes


listen to the guy on the vid too he was buying propane and propane accessories lmao


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Why the hell would you NEED an assault rifle? Hunting gear, even the kind that will stop a bear, is a totally different animal...the only purpose of an assault rifle is to kill PEOPLE.

Sheesh, and they wonder why their murder count is so high?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You can buy semi auto assault rifles in Canada as well, although full autos are illegal. Just need a restricted PAL. I recently got mine and if I had the money I'd buy one for sure! Only able to use them at a gun range but would be freakin awesome. Handguns are also restricted while shotguns and hunting rifles are non. The part that scares me about Americas system is ANYONE can pretty much buy a gun. No safety courses, no proper handling instructions etc. Scary indeed....


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

YIKES!!, those guys should also offer a discount Psych counselling and Victim Services, the title "assault rifle" says it all.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

So when some wackjob wants to go to the movies and shoot people with an assault rifle he can buy all his guns at wallmart now? This world has gone down the crappers. Scary


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I would buy one..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah but bao you need one , lol.. neighborhood watch


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is too crazy, thats why there is so many people killing people. This is making it so much easier for killers...crazy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

US supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia recently opined that "hand held rocket launchers" are probably legal under the US Constitution.

Remind me again why we want to be so much like them?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dunno i can think of a few good uses for a hand held rocket launcher .

anyone know the range , my ex doesnt live too far away lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that everyone has the right to bear arms. Assault riffles were not available when the US Constitution was drafted. I don't believe that they should be readily available to just anyone.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder if they have stats on how many people have shot family members thinking they were robbers with they're gun that's stashed at the bedside table in the name of personal safety?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^+1

And they honestly wonder why they have so many gun related deaths in the USA...and why things like the Dark Knight massacre happened.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Momobobo said:


> ^+1
> 
> And they honestly wonder why they have so many gun related deaths in the USA...and why things like the Dark Knight massacure happened.


Hey Momobobo, I believe it's spelled "massacre", I could add some gallows humour here but I think I'll leave it alone.:bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My grammer isn't the greatest  thanks


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

AR-15 is a semi automatic rifle. It is not an assault weapon. In that display of rifles, it was not the most powerful, or the deadliest firearm.

Somewhat like a pittbull, public appearance/ignorance is everything.


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

What makes a hunting rifle any different from these so called assault rifles you guys have been brainwashed with?

It's the linkage that connects the trigger to the brain!!

A bullett from a .22 (smallest typical bullett) would kill a person just as fast as these assault rifles. 

Just because it looks cool, doesn't mean it's evil. Geesh...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They are just semi auto sporting rifles... AR style. You can buy one at any outdoor sporting goods store. They make a number of them in .22 and they are relatively cheap. They have just never appealed to me.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

There are various models(caliber), with capabilities to fire different cartridges a reliable firearm if you ask me.Used by many law enforcement agencies in Canada/USA and abroad.



mdwflyer said:


> AR-15 is a semi automatic rifle. It is not an assault weapon. In that display of rifles, it was not the most powerful, or the deadliest firearm.
> 
> Somewhat like a pittbull, public appearance/ignorance is everything.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

There are various models(caliber), with capabilities to fire different cartridges a reliable firearm if you ask me.Used by many law enforcement agencies in Canada/USA and abroad.



mdwflyer said:


> AR-15 is a semi automatic rifle. It is not an assault weapon. In that display of rifles, it was not the most powerful, or the deadliest firearm.
> 
> Somewhat like a pittbull, public appearance/ignorance is everything.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would research that last bit of information, there's quite a few states that require plenty to be able to purchase so called 'restricted' firearms or even your basic rifle handgun/revolver.They don't just hand them out like that, and keep in mind they do have the right to bare arms(Constitution). As for Canada, you also need your ATT to be able to transport/use 'restricted' firearms at the range of your choice.



Immus21 said:


> You can buy semi auto assault rifles in Canada as well, although full autos are illegal. Just need a restricted PAL. I recently got mine and if I had the money I'd buy one for sure! Only able to use them at a gun range but would be freakin awesome. Handguns are also restricted while shotguns and hunting rifles are non. The part that scares me about Americas system is ANYONE can pretty much buy a gun. No safety courses, no proper handling instructions etc. Scary indeed....


----------

